# 2008 Toyota Land Cruiser



## josolokia (Apr 2, 2012)

I am selling a used 2008 Toyota Land Crusier. It is in perfect condition with neat 
interior and no accident. All the features and functions are still very excellent.


Mileage: 41,740, SUV, gray interior and medium gray exterior, fuel is Gasoline, 6 speed auto transmission.

Contact for more inquiries.


----------



## zahi (Mar 14, 2012)

I am interested for the right price. Please let me know how much you are asking for.


----------



## josolokia (Apr 2, 2012)

hello thanks for your interest. Lets on skype or mail : 

josolokia at yahoo dot com


----------

